# GEMS Wellington Academy Al Khail



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey all, 

Is anyone else starting at GEMS Wellington Academy Al Khail in September 2015? Would be great to get to know people ahead of the big move 

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Birminghamteacher (Nov 30, 2014)

Hiya I will be joining you working for gems but will be at Wellington academy silicon oasis


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah that's brilliant man! Thanks for replying. 

How's your preparation going for the VISA?

- Matthew


----------



## Jess_Joycey (Apr 6, 2015)

Hiya!

I'm moving to Dubai and teaching at Gems Al Khail in September! I'll be teaching Year 5! 

Very excited but also quite nervous!!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Jess_Joycey said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai and teaching at Gems Al Khail in September! I'll be teaching Year 5!
> 
> Very excited but also quite nervous!!



Hey, that's great... pleased to see someone else is starting there in September too! I was hoping to chat to people as also feeling a mixture of nerves and excitement. 

How is / has all your prep gone for the visa etc.? I'm all done apart from the CRB check... no way of organising our own CRB here anymore, has to be done through employers but they haven't got back to me yet.


----------



## Hellyyy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey!
The crb can be done through your own current UK school
We have done the same thing and starting at gems WSO in September. I'm science and my partner is maths


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh that's some great advice. You just asked your current school to request it? How expensive is it these days? It used to be that you needed a CRB for each employer (had to get a new one for each school i've taught in). I'm guessing GEMS don't mind as long as it's dated within 6 months?

You both starting at the same school? That's great. I'll be teacher of music and head of performing arts at GEMS Al Khail. Really excited for a new adventure. WSO looks amazing - I've heard that the Al Khail staff live in SO too, but still no official news on accommodation so I'll wait to see.


----------



## Hellyyy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ah wow fantastic! We're getting really excited now
Yeah we just asked our UK school to put it through and we will be giving them the money to do so when they send it off. I think the full one is about £40 but I could be talking nonsense. I know it's not much more than that.


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice - i'll get in touch with them after the easter break!


----------



## Jess_Joycey (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey guys,

I was the same with my crb, my current employer is being a bit funny about putting it through but just waiting. Everything else is done and getting very excited.. But also nervous. Where do guys live at the moment? 

Jess
Jess


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm in Wales, how about you?
I'm in contact with another guy who's starting at Al Khail in September, he's primary but I can't remember what year. 
I'll get on the CRB with my current employer in that case  Sounds like a good plan!

So have you heard anything about accommodation? The welcome pack we had was informative but didn't say where in Dubai we'd be living


----------



## Jess_Joycey (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm in Bristol at the minute! I'm also Primary starting! How have you found other people so far? I've only just thought about it!

Haven't heard much about accommodation but just assumed they would only do that once we've got our working visas. I think we'll be looking at Silicon Oasis or Sport City as I already know a girl there and she's said that was the latest rumour?

Have you heard anything about a meet and greet? I think they do that maybe around June time too?

Good to hear from others though!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

That's cool, I'll be teaching secondary there. 

To be honest, In one of the emails that was sent from the school with the three weekly newsletters, I emailed one of the other names on the CC list at random, just with some questions. He replied, which was good!

I haven't heard about meet and greet yet... I've heard they've done it before, but haven't seen anything yet about this year.


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Jess_Joycey said:


> I'm in Bristol at the minute! I'm also Primary starting! How have you found other people so far? I've only just thought about it!
> 
> Haven't heard much about accommodation but just assumed they would only do that once we've got our working visas. I think we'll be looking at Silicon Oasis or Sport City as I already know a girl there and she's said that was the latest rumour?
> 
> ...


Jess, if you make 5 posts on this forum (only way that it opens private messages), I'll PM you my contact details. I've spoken with the other guy teaching primary at Al Khail about getting a group chat going for those of us starting in september.


----------



## Jess_Joycey (Apr 6, 2015)

That's a good idea! Would be nice to know some faces at the airport!


----------



## Jess_Joycey (Apr 6, 2015)

This post 5 times idea is rubbish though!! Haha, hopefully it will work now?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jess_Joycey said:


> This post 5 times idea is rubbish though!! Haha, hopefully it will work now?


Please read the forum rules before posting again. Your comment was quite unnecessary. Thank you.


----------



## Laura-B2402 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hiiiiii! I'm also starting at GEMS Al Khail in Sept, teaching Primary/Foundation stage  

Laura xxx


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Laura-B2402 said:


> Hiiiiii! I'm also starting at GEMS Al Khail in Sept, teaching Primary/Foundation stage
> 
> Laura xxx


Hey Laura,

That's awesome! I'm glad this post is reaching out to some people.

If you make 5 posts on the forum, I'll private message you with some details of our Whatsapp group we have going for new staff in September. It's been really great to talk through stuff - it's made us more excited!


----------



## Laura-B2402 (Apr 15, 2015)

ooooh fab thank you! I'm just going to copy and paste this message 3 times and hope that works?!  x


----------



## Laura-B2402 (Apr 15, 2015)

ooooh fab thank you! I'm just going to copy and paste this message 3 times and hope that works?!  x


----------



## Laura-B2402 (Apr 15, 2015)

ooooh fab thank you! I'm just going to copy and paste this message 3 times and hope that works?!  x


----------



## Laura-B2402 (Apr 15, 2015)

ooooh fab thank you! I'm just going to copy and paste this message 3 times and hope that works?!  x


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

I've sent you a message... but I'm not sure if it's worked to be honest. You may want to write some genuine messages somewhere else haha because maybe it recognises it's duplicated? Also... the moderators on this forum are very quick to the mark


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MrMM said:


> I've sent you a message... but I'm not sure if it's worked to be honest. You may want to write some genuine messages somewhere else haha because maybe it recognises it's duplicated? Also... the moderators on this forum are very quick to the mark


Oh yes we are!!!


----------



## Fatima B (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi all,
I have been made an offer to join WEK in September in FS, feeling very excited. Would love to join your whats app chat.

Fatima


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Fatima B said:


> Hi all,
> I have been made an offer to join WEK in September in FS, feeling very excited. Would love to join your whats app chat.
> 
> Fatima



Hey, that's great!!! Thanks for messaging!
If you make 5 posts on the forum, I can PM you my contact details then. Just don't do what Laura did and copy and paste a post 5 times, haha!


----------



## Fatima B (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Mr MM, thanks
Fatima


----------



## Fatima B (Apr 19, 2015)

It's great to have found others going to WEK, just wondering where the accomodation might be?


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

We don't know yet - we get told in June. Have heard it's either Sport City or Silicon Oasis, but unsure!!


----------



## Fatima B (Apr 19, 2015)

Great! Do you know when we will be going out there, I know there is a 2 week orientation, and school starts on 1st Sept. Could it be mid August?


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

I've got the impression it's around the 20th August - not sure if it's two weeks, maybe a week and a half! I do hope it is 2 weeks - want lots of time to sort things out before work starts


----------



## Fatima B (Apr 19, 2015)

Or it could be 1 week orientation and 1 week new staff induction.


----------



## Fatima B (Apr 19, 2015)

How long did it take to get all of your qualifications attested?


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

The attestation process was quite annoying and expensive, but I got there in the end. Think it took about 2/3 weeks in total. I got my solicitor friend to sign the photocopies having looked at the originals, then sent them to the place to get them attested, and then to the UAE embassy... yeah, about 2/3 weeks in total!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Have PM'd you


----------



## DH89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi MrMM and others,

I'm new to the forum and looking at accepting an offer for GEMS Wellington Al Khail for Sept2016 in primary. Have read your previous posts and was wondering if any of you could tell me how the process went? In particular, how's the accommodation and where is it located?
Thanks


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey!
All of us newbies currently live in Sports City. It's a brilliant location, 10 minutes drive from Dubai Marina and 15 minutes from Downtown Dubai. 10 minutes from school. Some people think it's out of the way, but personally I think it's perfect. The traffic around the Marina and Downtown is really bad, but there's no bad traffic here 

If you would like to talk some more, get some more posts on this forum (I think you need 5), and then Private Message me. 

This post was a couple of days ago. Did you accept?


----------



## DH89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.  I have accepted and will be joining you in Sept 2016 in Foundation. Will post a few more times and then PM you.


----------



## DH89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Quick question.... was your attestation process fairly straight forward?


----------



## DH89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Quick question 2..... Did the newbies get together in UK prior to starting in August?


----------



## DH89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Quick question 3.... can I PM after 5th post?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bungles333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, my husband and I have accepted jobs at GEMs royal for Sept 2016. Anyone else there?


----------



## Bungles333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Why don't people post once they are there? I would love to speak with someone who is already there. Would put our minds at rest! :-S


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bungles333 said:


> Why don't people post once they are there? I would love to speak with someone who is already there. Would put our minds at rest! :-S


Too embarrassed to admit they made a big mistake and are really unhappy with their move???


----------



## Bungles333 (Jan 6, 2016)

We hope not! Are you a teacher in Dubai Stevesolar? Can anyone who does teach for GEMs help :-S


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bungles333 said:


> We hope not! Are you a teacher in Dubai Stevesolar? Can anyone who does teach for GEMs help :-S


Hi,
No - I don't teach here - but know a lot of teachers!!
I think that this is a very challenging place to teach for the following reasons.
Firstly, the majority of schools are extremely money focused businesses and tend to look at the highest number of pupils they can accommodate, highest fees and lowest pay they can get away with for teachers.
Parents are very challenging - many parents from UK are sending kids to a fee paying school for the first time and therefore have very high expectations. They demand high standards for their money (and rarely get what they think they are entitled to) and in fact are often seeing lower standards than they would get at a good, free UK state school.
Kids are very challenging - with such a diverse community in Dubai - schools often have kids from nearly a 100 different countries (makes International days fun!)
This means you will be dealing with many kids that speak English as a 2nd language (often better than one or both of their parents) and who have varying levels of behavior and discipline expectations to a normal UK school.
Teachers are very challenging - many newly qualified teachers arrive here primarily to party and teach to fund their party weekends. Sunday mornings seem a struggle for some teachers - as they are still recovering from their busy weekend!
Management are very challenging - each year the KHDA inspect the schools and when the results are published - they announce the allowable school fee increases for the next year, based on the results. Outstanding schools can increase their fees more than Good or Acceptable schools. Management are therefore always focusing on maintaining or achieving Outstanding - as they can then charge higher fees.
The attrition rate for teachers here is staggering in some schools - probably as a result of all the above!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bungles333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for your detailed answer, Stevesolar. 

My wife and I currently work in a Private school in the UK which has just received an Outstanding in all areas inspection and so we are used to working to a really high standard. Also the parents here have very high expectations like those you describe in Dubai. It is also a profit school which is very money driven so again, fortunately, we should be used to the attitude to a certain extent. I really appreciate your comments as it is so useful to hear more about teaching in Dubai from someone who knows all about it!

I think we are ready for the challenge, though I'm not sure we're ready for the heat! Just trying to choose between GEMS and Repton at the moment and we aren't too sure...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bungles333 said:


> Thanks for your detailed answer, Stevesolar.
> 
> My wife and I currently work in a Private school in the UK which has just received an Outstanding in all areas inspection and so we are used to working to a really high standard. Also the parents here have very high expectations like those you describe in Dubai. It is also a profit school which is very money driven so again, fortunately, we should be used to the attitude to a certain extent. I really appreciate your comments as it is so useful to hear more about teaching in Dubai from someone who knows all about it!
> 
> I think we are ready for the challenge, though I'm not sure we're ready for the heat! Just trying to choose between GEMS and Repton at the moment and we aren't too sure...


Hi,
All things being equal - I would lean heavily towards Repton.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Might have some practical implications but could you each work in a different school? I've worked with my wife before and we both agree we don't want to do that again


----------



## Bungles333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevesolar - why would you lean towards Repton? We are very keen to know. Thanks in advance

And Racing Goats - we currently work together and have done for years and it hasn't really caused any problems, though I understand why it definitely can in principle! Thanks for your word of warning!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Bungles333 said:


> Stevesolar - why would you lean towards Repton? We are very keen to know. Thanks in advance
> 
> And Racing Goats - we currently work together and have done for years and it hasn't really caused any problems, though I understand why it definitely can in principle! Thanks for your word of warning!


Not a word of warning really I just meant there could be benefits to working for different employers in terms of building a network and package benefits


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bungles333 said:


> Stevesolar - why would you lean towards Repton? We are very keen to know. Thanks in advance
> 
> And Racing Goats - we currently work together and have done for years and it hasn't really caused any problems, though I understand why it definitely can in principle! Thanks for your word of warning!


Hi,
In my opinion, Repton is closer in teaching and ethos to a UK private school than others you mentioned.
Class sizes are smaller, it is academically strong and has a pubic school feel about the place (having gone to one of the top UK schools myself and having a son who attended there as well as a few good independent schools in the UK).
Regarding you and your wife working at different schools. That would give you some leverage and avoid the "all your eggs in one basket" possibility if either of you had a grievance - whilst both working at the same place.
Then, if either of you could get an allowance towards housing but still both live in supplied married accomodation, provided by the other school - you would be better off financially.
If you both work at the same school - I would image the housing allowances would not be doubled.
Cheers
Steve


----------

